# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  August work trip

## captaind

I'll post the yard stuff here and the Negril stuff over there.

Here's a start

https://vimeo.com/71656416

----------


## yetta

Looks like you are going to be good to go mi friend!  Have a great time getting every likkle ting in order.  So exciting indeed!  Walk good............ :Smile:

----------


## Sam I Am

Love all your videos Cap!  Can't wait to see more... wishing you a fun and productive trip!

----------


## Coco

Looking forward to your adventures! Please tell Linston hello for us.

----------


## Markospoon

Cool CaptD.

----------

